# Evil Mandy the Shoe thief!!!



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

*LOL- all my goldens have been NOTORIOUS thiefs. Luckily none of them were chewers.*


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Charlie Brown does that. He'll just walk around with a sock or a dish towel in his mouth, and at the end of the day, I'll find a pile in the window seat where he likes to sit!


----------

